# Average / Top Speed on the Slopes?



## Guest

Got me beat. I take my Garmin Edge 305 with me sometimes, and the highest I've gone is 54 km/h / 32 mph (got 66.1 km/h once but don't think it was an accurate reading). I usually forget to shut it off when I get on the lift, so I don't know what my average is.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowolf said:


> On average, I cruise about 35 MPH with frequent bursts to 40-45 MPH. The fastest I have ever recorded on my Atomic Radon was one day at Timberline Lodge on a well groomed but icy run was 61 MPH and that was downright spooky.


I'd say that's about right; easily cruise between 25-35 with bursts to 40-45, and know I've hit 50+ and that usually fast enough for me and for death to occur.


----------



## Guest

Wise word from a ski patrol.. " Look out for the crazies " Ie... Bombing straight down no turns and the look of fear and despiration on their faces. 

With that said I take it in account to check out and look for the Crazies , saw one this past weekend she might have been hitting that 40-50+ range when she crashed, I can honestly say I have never ever seen somone bounce off teh ground like that. OUCH.


----------



## Penguin

Yesterday I bombed this black run and I did pretty fine until I carried my speed onto the flats... One slight edge catch and I got laid out. HAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## Guest

I am what snowwolf would call an unguided missile. However, I am good at stopping, just not slowing down or turning a bunch to slow me down lol. I'm going to take a private next time lol.


----------



## Guest

GPS wouldn't be accurate since you are moving downhill and making frequent short turns
(unless you bomb straight down), would it? Maybe a super accurate 3D taking super small samples would be close.

Those that have friends that are law enforcement, ask them if they can come out for an hour and clock people. Preferably L.I.D.A.R.


----------



## Guest

I change my speed depending on how crowded the run is.. I don't really want to collide with anyone.. especially little kids (small + parents) that have really erratic paths.


----------



## Jason snow

According to my garnin Marq I hit 47Kph , it's was thick snow mostly but managed faster on the ice where all the skiers rinsed it . Gets scary at high speeds if you catch a edge you are guaranteed a broken bone or something torn . But to be honest I enjoy long carves with the occasion straight line . Happy boarding people


----------



## Donutz

My top is 64.7 kmh.


----------



## BoardieK

Jason snow said:


> According to my garnin Marq I hit 47Kph , it's was thick snow mostly but managed faster on the ice where all the skiers rinsed it . Gets scary at high speeds if you catch a edge you are guaranteed a broken bone or something torn . But to be honest I enjoy long carves with the occasion straight line . Happy boarding people


10 year old thread resurrection - not bad for a first post! 

For the record I have gone justt over 50 mph a few times on the same empty familiar piste.


----------



## drblast

40mph regular on groomers, 70mph top speed. 70mph was a mistake at Crystal mountain when a normally mogul run was groomed and I straightlined it. Normal top speed is 60mph.


----------



## chomps1211

BoardieK said:


> *10 year old thread resurrection - not bad for a first post! *
> 
> For the record I have gone justt over 50 mph a few times on the same empty familiar piste.


? I always wonder about these zombie first posts,...

How long wuz the op lurking here before jumping in. This one's old enough I don't recognize most of the members who responded way back when. 

Btw,... My speeds average in the 20-25mph range,.. with bursts into the mid 30's & occasionally 40's. Top speed is around 52 scary mph. 
As averaged between two phone tracking apps (Trace & Ski Tracks) and my Garmin Fenix.


----------



## Scalpelman

How accurate are these apps? I hit 40’s regularly. But recently noted same speeds on two different boards consecutive days. But I swear I was blasting much faster the first day.


----------



## BoardieK

Here is a screenshot from SkiTracks (I think) a few years ago at a small col with only drag lifts. I'm a bit of a masochist - I spent a week there!


----------



## ridethecliche

drblast said:


> 40mph regular on groomers, 70mph top speed. 70mph was a mistake at Crystal mountain when a normally mogul run was groomed and I straightlined it. Normal top speed is 60mph.


I have close to zero interest about going this fast. 

I have no idea what my top speed has been but I'd estimate it in the 30-40 range based on experience road cycling. 

No point ending a run in less time than it takes to get up on the gondy haha.


----------



## chomps1211

Scalpelman said:


> How accurate are these apps? I hit 40’s regularly. But recently noted same speeds on two different boards consecutive days. But I swear I was blasting much faster the first day.


I think they're reasonably accurately. As I said, Im running 3 diff apps at any one time and they're all in agreement within a couple mph +/- of each other for max speed. 

You can get a few anomalous readings depending on signal strength & dropouts. My best anomaly was 275 mph. ?


----------



## drblast

I use a GoPro 7 to track speed and it's accurate. Not much luck with the phone apps, but unless there's a hiccup they're not way off.

If you hit 60+ mph you know it, and pretty much the only way to do it is constant acceleration straight down a steep groomed run. Any bumps or side to side carving and I top out around 45mph.

I had no idea I was going that fast until I measured it. I thought I was pretty fast but it scared me a bit that I regularly hit 40+mph on blue groomers. It's also why I don't like crowds in resorts and mostly do park laps on weekends.

70mph at Crystal was on a weekday where I had the place to myself and bombed the freshly groomed run on the bowl by the gondola. By the time I hit the bottom I knew I had messed up and was praying that I had enough runway to bleed off the speed before I had to turn or go over a roller blind with someone potentially on the other side. It takes a while to slow down at that speed, and thankfully nobody was sitting in the run in a blind spot.


----------



## neni

As long as you worry about catching edges, you really shouldn't bother about top speed stuff.


----------



## ridethecliche

neni said:


> As long as you worry about catching edges, you really shouldn't bother about top speed stuff.


Underrated post.


----------



## Craig64

chomps1211 said:


> ? *I always wonder about these zombie first posts*,...
> 
> How long wuz the op lurking here before jumping in. This one's old enough I don't recognize most of the members who responded way back when.


Yep....,so many newish/1st time posters that seem pretty articulate in regards to snowboarding terminology???


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Last year hit 60mph at 60yr old...no longer interested in going faster.


----------



## Scalpelman

drblast said:


> I use a GoPro 7 to track speed and it's accurate. Not much luck with the phone apps, but unless there's a hiccup they're not way off.
> 
> If you hit 60+ mph you know it, and pretty much the only way to do it is constant acceleration straight down a steep groomed run. Any bumps or side to side carving and I top out around 45mph.
> 
> I had no idea I was going that fast until I measured it. I thought I was pretty fast but it scared me a bit that I regularly hit 40+mph on blue groomers. It's also why I don't like crowds in resorts and mostly do park laps on weekends.
> 
> 70mph at Crystal was on a weekday where I had the place to myself and bombed the freshly groomed run on the bowl by the gondola. By the time I hit the bottom I knew I had messed up and was praying that I had enough runway to bleed off the speed before I had to turn or go over a roller blind with someone potentially on the other side. It takes a while to slow down at that speed, and thankfully nobody was sitting in the run in a blind spot.


True dat! High speed carving is 40-45. Everything after that is tuck and go. Although a 70mph collision sounds real bad. People become as dangerous as trees at that speed.


----------



## Old-Boarder

42 MPH according to the Mammoth Mountain app but...that was last season. This season the most I can get is 33 MPH. There just seems like too much difference. When I go back up I'm gonna tuck in and keep it going for a bit. If I don't get closer to 42 MPH I'll swear something in the app changed. Who knows. The app does make me go faster than I'm really comfortable with but it's that self competition thing going.

The other thing is I don't know if that's the max speed or the average speed for the run.


----------

